# I quit: Miseries of an Uber driver



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

http://www.salon.com/2014/11/30/i_q...ver/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## ashy (Jul 16, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

I know how she feels. I would like to be able to use uber here in columbus but can't anymore.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

"I only tried using Uber as a rider once. ...My first Uber request resulted in an estimated “nine minute” wait. After waiting 20 minutes, I called the driver, who did not speak any version of English I am familiar with. He claimed to be relatively near my house but was unable to tell me how he was going to get there. I canceled and tried again. This time I got a young woman who also apparently didn’t speak English well. After waiting, again, I called her too. Asking where she was, I was given two wildly different answers, in quick succession. Nonetheless, I asked her if, from her current location, she knew how to reach my address. She admitted she had no idea. Her lack of ability to understand me made it impossible to give directions. Neither of these drivers called to let me know they weren’t coming, or to ask how to get to my location. I drove myself."

Kinda sounds like they're finally reaching the bottom of the potential driver pool.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

josolo said:


> "I only tried using Uber as a rider once. ...My first Uber request resulted in an estimated "nine minute" wait. After waiting 20 minutes, I called the driver, who did not speak any version of English I am familiar with. He claimed to be relatively near my house but was unable to tell me how he was going to get there. I canceled and tried again. This time I got a young woman who also apparently didn't speak English well. After waiting, again, I called her too. Asking where she was, I was given two wildly different answers, in quick succession. Nonetheless, I asked her if, from her current location, she knew how to reach my address. She admitted she had no idea. Her lack of ability to understand me made it impossible to give directions. Neither of these drivers called to let me know they weren't coming, or to ask how to get to my location. I drove myself."
> 
> Kinda sounds like they're finally reaching the bottom of the potential driver pool.


It is getting pretty bad. I thought maybe I was just having bad luck getting drivers that don't have a clue, but it appears that it is an epidemic.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Same situation in London

The aggressive attempt to build the fleet has led to them recruiting from the bottom of the Private Hire food chain.

These drivers are easy to draw in, but also less than competent and have less loyalty than a seasoned professional driver with many years working in this, or similar industries.

However these more experienced drivers are also in demand with the current, very large, crop of Private Hire Companies.

So they need a good reason to jump ship.

But they will happily use Uber for a bit of extra work say on Fri or Sat.

If Uber even knew how many very good drivers they have alienated over the last 2 yrs I suspect their investors would be a bit worried.

Drivers are indeed ten a penny.

Decent drivers are less so.


----------

